# Can stress = EARLY ovulation?



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I've charted exactly 2 months, symptoms only (no temps because I never get 3 consecutive hours of sleep).

The first month was textbook. 28 days. I feel very sure I ovulated on day 16 (had EW couple days leading up to it, including on that day, had a big ache on my left side, next day and from then on dry).

I just completed the second month and it seems strange.

1) I didn't notice any cervical fluid at all this month. Now, I've only been charting for two months, but I've noticed cervical fluid every month for, well, a very long time. Before I even knew what it was. So I honestly believe it was abberent that I didn't notice it, but of course I could be wrong.

2) It was a pretty short cycle, I think. 24 days. Isn't that pretty short? I realize the cycles can vary in length, but I think it was unusally short for me. DH even said, when I told him I had AF (without mentioning anything more about it), "isn't it early?" Of course I can't rely on DH to be my calendar, he doesn't pay attention, but I've never heard him ask that in our 8 years together, and that was his first reaction.

3) Unusually heavy bleeding. I bled through a disposable pad (I usually use cloth but I don't have them right now... long story and irrelevant but anyway...) and then a huge pool more onto the bed this morning. I don't do that. I'm 30 years old, and I've bled on a sheet exactly two other times in my life. Both times because I wasn't wearing a pad at all (i.e. that was when I started my period).

4) My mood has been VERY sad for 1.5 weeks. Could be irrelevant, but I've started paying attention to moods.

What would cause early ovulation - if indeed I ovulated at all this month? I didn't notice any signs. I know stress and travel can DELAY ovulation, but can it make it come early? In my first charted month there seems to be 12 days between ovulation and AF. If I make the same assumption for the second month (I realize it could vary slightly) it was the day before I travelled a little for the day, but it was only a 2.5 hour car ride each way and not very stressful that I could tell.

Miscarriage also occured to me but I don't see how that could be. I had totally normal AF at the beginning of the 2nd cycle, nothing to indicate it was just spotting. And if it was micarriage, wouldn't it have had to have been LATER in my cycle?

Or maybe this is all just completely and utterly normal. Don't want to obsess, but the whole point of my charting was to learn more about my body (not using it to TTC or TTA).


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

if you didn't observe any cm, could it be anovulatory bleeding? that could maybe explain the difference in bleeding. but i'd think it would have been a longer cycle nonetheless, trying to build up estrogen... do you take any herbs/medication?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for responding, I'm really stumped.

Yes, I've considered it could be anovulatory, but like you said, wouldn't it be later? I've also considered miscarriage, but I would have had to ovulate to do that, and once again, it should have been later.

I actually also realized it was a 23 day cycle, not 24 like in my OP.

No herbs, no medicines, I can't think of anything that would have affected my cycle.

Maybe it's just a normal fluctuation for me, since I have only charted 2 months I wouldn't know. But the whole cycle just seemed odd to me.

Thanks!


----------

